# Newb safety question regarding XD40sc unloading



## XD40Colorado (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey guys, 

Heading to the range for the first time with my new gun on Friday. I just want to make sure I know what to do in the event of a stovepipe, jam, or misfire. My understanding is that I should first eject the magazine, then rack the slide using the slide lock. What should I do after that? 

THanks!


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

First visually inspect the blockage by looking carefully down the barrel. Once you have diagnosed the problem, just grab the gun by the barrel and start banging the hell out of it on the table. Swearing loudly will help you channel your energy into this task more efficiently. That should do the trick!


Ok seriously, make sure you do everything you already said with the gun still pointed down range and your finger off the trigger, but that should be it to clear a stovepipe/FTE. As for misfires, I'm not sure if the XD allows a second strike (someone else will come along soon to clarify that), if not just do the same process as the FTE. When in doubt, put the gun down, still aimed down-range, and go get the range officer or other equivalent expert.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The XD/XDM is a "single action" striker fired design so there is no second strike capability (more on second strike later).

*To the OP, as you are new to firearms, *you may want to lock the slide to the rear, remove the magazine and clear whatever stoppage you have.

As you become more experienced / comfortable with your gun:

The most common practice of clearing jams is *T*ap, *R*ack, *B*ang, or *TRB. *You firmly smack the bottom of the magazine...not really a tap, maybe it should be SLAP!, rack, bang...anyway. Once you ensure that the mag is firmly seated, you wrack the slide to the rear to remove the stoppage/stove pipe etc. There are other procedures that can be used, but TRP covers probably 95% of stoppages, once you've tapped and racked, you may try to fire the gun. Current practice have evolved to to TAP, RACK, ASSESS and BANG when needed. Apparently some persons had TRB so well drilled in that they tapped, racked and banged when they shouldn't have banged.

In the event of a double feed or any stoppage that TRB does not cure, you should lock the slide to the rear (this relieves pressure on the rounds at the top of the mag, THEN remove the magazine (retaining the mag on your person is up to you pending on application) and clear the stoppage.

Now regarding second strike capability, this is when a firearm allows for the trigger to manipulate the hammer or other firing mechanism AFTER a cartridge has failed to fire. I do not advocate giving a dud round a second try, TRB and move on, if you want to pick up that bullet and give it a try later, that's fine. Just make sure that it *DOES NOT END UP AS CARRY AMMO. *

Some may advocate that on basic square range settings that using the second strike is fine, but what you do now will carry over later and could become a bad habit. Probably best to stick with getting the dud round out of the chamber and a fresh cartridge into the chamber.

On a side note, we have now also gone over why revolvers rule.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

VAMarine said:


> *To the OP, as you are new to firearms, *you may want to lock the slide to the rear, remove the magazine and clear whatever stoppage you have.


Actually, you should remove the magazine first, and then lock the slide to the rear.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

James NM said:


> Actually, you should remove the magazine first, and then lock the slide to the rear.


Pending on the stoppage, that's easier said than done.


----------



## XD40Colorado (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks to all members who replied:

So basically: 
TRP is: "Tap/Slap" to ensure mag is seated. Then "Rack" to lock the slide to the rear. Inspect and remove FTF/FTE cartridge; and discard FTF round. "Bang" should only be a last resort. 

Thank you, guys. I'm heading to range, will let you know how it goes.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Not quite, the rack should just be cycling the slide to rear and letting it return to battery chambering a fresh cartridge, you should only lock it to the rear if a tap, rack, bang does not succeed in clearing the stoppage. 

Immediate action: Tap, Rack, scan and assess, Bang

Remedial action: Lock slide to rear, remove magazine, clear stoppage, insert fresh magazine, chamber round, scan and assess, fire if needed.


Also, keep in mind that in order to cycle the slide on the XD/XDM, you have to have the grip safety pressed in.


----------



## Blackbeard (May 28, 2011)

I've got an XDM-9 3.8 and a XD-9sc. GREAT Pistols! You'll love the XD-40sc!

Another quick note to add. If you've got a Jammed Round in the Chamber, *"DON'T".....* use anything Metal to remove it!!! Use a Wood Dowel, to make sure you can safely remove the Jammed Round. I have three different sized Wood Dowels in my Range Bag, to make sure I can safely remove a Jammed Round or Casing.

If you use something Metal, like a Nail, Screwdriver, Knife, you may accidentally hit the Primer, and set off the Round. *NOT...* a good thing to do with the Slide Open and Locked!

Also..... *"DON'T".....* try to dislodge any Jammed Round or Casing in the Barrel, by shoving a Dowel or Stick into the Business End of the Barrel to push the Round/Casing out. If you can't easily get the Round/Casing out with a Wooden Dowel, seek immediate assistance from a Range Master, or someone knowledgeable about Removing Jammed Rounds.

You don't want to blow off a finger or put a See-Thru Window in the middle of your Palm!

*BE SAFE* & Have Fun!

Cheers!

BB


----------



## XD40Colorado (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey guys,

Just wanted to say thanks for all the tips!


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

If your gun is as good as mine, jams won't be an issue. Even my early less than spectacular reloads cycled fine. The XD40 SC is a very tolerant pistol.
If it does jam - Stop! Yes, just stop. Take a moment to just look at it and think about your next steps. Don't let it fluster you to the point where you forget safe gun handling. Your still new to this, so don't worry about tactical clearing drills or whatever until you're more experienced.
Beyond that, the previous posts cover your various options better than I can.


----------



## PM (May 30, 2011)

Like everything, people all have slightly different ways of thinking. I have NEVER had formal gun training. However, I had guns before I had a bicycle and my father taught me common sense.

Here's what I do when a handgun jams:


Grip the gun so that I have control of it and not vice versa.
Activate the safety if it has one. Safety decockers could unsettle a bind, so be sure the gun is held firmly and pointed down range.
Stop. Focus on calm breathing and focus on relaxing and staying calm. If I were to be nervous, I would set the gun down and ask for help.* If you're calm, move to step 3. REMEMBER, MOVING ON TO STEP 3 AND BEYOND, THAT THE GUN IS ALWAYS TO POINT DOWN RANGE AND YOU ARE ALWAYS TO HAVE AN ASSERTIVE GRIP OF THE WEAPON. DO NOT MAKE ANY MOVES UNTIL YOU WALK THROUGH THE THOUGHT IN YOUR MIND THAT IF THE GUN WERE TO GO OFF IT WOULD BE EXPECTED AND WOULD DISCHARGE DOWN RANGE.
Eject the magazine.
Lock the slide. Remember to maintain a firm grip on the weapon.
With the gun pointing down range, hold the gun with both hands and carefully tilt it over grass or your bench to see if the round comes out under its own weight.
If it is still lodged, as suggested, use a wooden dowel to dislodge it. If you do this, do not ever, ever poke around unless the slide is locked. If somehow the slide is past the locking point towards the rear and stuck open, you have to, again pointing down range, carefully pull the slide back with the gun tilted so that the round can fall out.

I have never seen a scenario beyond any that these procedures would remedy. I personally would shoot at a range that is staffed with professionals until I had dealt with at least a couple of jams before I headed out to rural USFS or WMA ranges. And please, focus on relaxing, holding the gun with the expectation that it will discharge, and pointing it down range at all times, even when you set it down.

*My opinion is that it would be preferable for a buddy to hold it with both hands, pointed down range, rather than set it down and leave it.

If anyone has an issue with anything I said, please speak up.


----------



## cooper623 (Feb 11, 2011)

as VA marine says i have always use the "slap rack and roll" method since if something malfunctions in a critical situation, this is the fastest and most effective way to deal with it. but if you are new and at the range then you could go with taking the magazine out then racking the slide to the rear, clearing the jam if it isnt already cleared then reinserting the magazine and releasing the slide.


----------

